# Good ideas for soccer banquet?



## carolelaine (May 17, 2007)

We've been requested to supply finger foods for the end of the season soccer banquet.  These players are in high school.  Any suggestions on what would be easy to transport?  It would also help if the dish didn't need to stay hot.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## mudbug (May 17, 2007)

I have the same issue, only it's for a lacrosse banquet.

Come on, people!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2007)

Pigs in a Blanket with Lil Smokies sausages would be great: Little Smokie Piggie Recipe: Lit'l Smokie Sausages and Crescent Roll Appetizers They're fine at room temp and better with some mustard for dipping.

Cheese cubes and fruit, like grapes, melon balls and pineapple chunks, on frilly toothpicks.


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

Also prosciutoo wrapped around the melon balls tied together with toothpicks.

How about some crockpot stuff? Can you bring a crock pot? You can make kielbasa in it. 

Tuna or chicken salad with rolls and/or cold cut platter

I have a recipe called best ever layered mexican dip. Which you'd serve with tortilla's. 

Cheese Ball and crackers


----------



## StirBlue (May 17, 2007)

Fingerfoods for athletics are like pizza and more pizza.  Cookies, brownies, and apple crisp.  

It is Spring after all.


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2007)

How about making a "mess" of tortilla pinwheels.  I have several recipes for these yummy little nuggets.  Here's a cooks.com link for one:  Tortilla Pinwheels.

This is something that isn't too costly to make, can be made by the ton and done ahead of time.  Every time I serve them, there's none left.  Zippo.  Zero.  None.


----------



## amber (May 17, 2007)

So there is no way to heat the food or keep it cold once you get to the high school to serve the food?  I'd go for chips and salsa. I dont see how you could have safe foods other than junk type foods without heating or cooling, short of vegetables and fruit and I'm not sure soccer people or lacrosse people would like only fruit and veggies


----------



## carolelaine (May 21, 2007)

There isn't a way to keep the food hot or cold, but that may not be a big issue as I think they'll eat up everything pretty fast.  I am reading your recipes now, thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------

